# center brace for 48x12x15 rimless tank aquarium stand?



## Herrwibi (Oct 22, 2019)

Is a center brace essential for a tank of that size? It works out around 38 gallons.

I've seen on joey's youtube channel when he built his new stands he doesn't have a center brace and his tanks are around 120gallons?

I don't think it would but just wanted peoples opinion on it?

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you referring to needing a center brace for the stand for that tank size? If so, it really depends on how the stand is constructed if you are building it yourself.


----------

